# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie's Vera quits the Street

## Chloe O'brien

Veteran _Coronation Street_ actress Liz Dawn has stepped down from her role as the iconic Vera Duckworth due to ill health.

Liz â who has played her Weatherfield character for 34 years â took the decision to quit the ITV soap for health reasons as she suffers from chronic lung disease, emphysema. 

The _News of The World_ quotes the 68-year-old actress as saying her time with the show has been the best of her life.

Corrie's Executive Producer Kieran Roberts told the newspaper: "After 34 years as Vera, Liz has taken a decision to relax and enjoy her retirement. 

"We're currently devising a storyline for her character's departure from Weatherfield but we would prefer not to reveal details at the moment."

He went on to say that despite her decision to quit the role in a regular capacity, Vera will continue to make guest appearances, since her on-screen husband, Jack (Bill Tarmey), is sticking with the soap.

Kieran added: "We'll all miss Liz enormously as she's a wonderful lady and a first-rate actress."

Liz is due to remain filming at Manchester's Granada Studios until late October, early November, while her character will bow out of the show before Christmas.

This is the latest cast blow for Corrie bosses as Sean Gallagher (Paul Connor) quit earlier this year after only five months, while Kate Ford and Bill Ward both bid farewell to the Cobbles at the culmination of Tracy Barlow's murderous revenge against Charlie Stubbs.

Meanwhile Wendi Peters (Cilla Battersby-Brown), Tina O'Brien (Sarah Platt), Samantha Seager (Jodie Morton), Rupert Hill (Jamie Baldwin) and Jenny Platt (Violet Wilson) will all leave within the next seven months.

Bradley Walsh, however, will return to the Cobbles as Danny Baldwin "at the back end of this year".

----------

janet53 (22-07-2007)

----------


## thestud2k7

is jack staying or is he leaving too?

----------


## somebyrd

> Vera will continue to make guest appearances, since her on-screen husband, Jack (Bill Tarmey), is sticking with the soap.


Think that answers your question

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shame but I think we all saw this coming a long time ago

----------


## Bryan

This is sad news, she's like a part of the woodwork now, Corrie and soap Legend, but at the end of the day if your health's bad there's not much you can do about it. I for one will really miss Vera! Hope they dont kill her off  :Sad:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It is very sad news that she's leaving but it is a very wise decision for her to leave if she is in poor health. I wish Liz Dawn a really happy retirement and i hope Corrie producers give Vera a nice happy exit - preferably her and Jack going away together or something.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jack is staying apparently, although I personally don't see the point in that

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Jack is staying apparently, although I personally don't see the point in that


As much as I like Jack, i really don't think it would work with him without Vera. It would just feel weird, it's like having bacon without eggs...so i would like Jack to leave with Vera really.

----------


## Jojo

The other thing to me - if Jack is staying, does that hint towards a not so happy ending for Vera, especially after everything they've been through together.  I can't see their marriage suddenly breaking up (even though its come close over the years) and can't think of any other reason that one would go without the other....

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Maybe the writers of Corrie with find it in their hearts to give them both a happy ending.  Let them win the lottery and retire to the countryside where Jack can fly his pidgeons to his heart contents.  Please don't kill Vera off.

----------


## Katy

Hopefully, She'll go and live in Blackpool on her own and her and Jack can have a long distance relationship. It'll be a sad day when Vera leaves. At lest she isnt being killed off. s

----------


## Bryan

I think Vera should have an affair with a millionaire, who sweeps her off her feet, and she leaves Jack heartbroken, for him then to go on to have a love square with Emily, Blanche and Rita  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That's not a bad idea Bryan....

Not the greatest Vera Duckworth fan but she had her place.  I guess she will probably move to a nearby care home and Jack will visit her - explaining her guest appearances.

Jack still gets a fair few scenes in the Rovers by himself.  He'd be more of a loss to Corrie.

Hope Liz can relax now.

----------


## Luna

Vera Duckworth is to be killed off in a tear-jerking Coronation Street storyline to be screened early next year, ITV has announced. 
Her departure will be filmed in secret and viewers will not know how she dies until they watch her final episode. 

Liz Dawn, 68, who has played Vera for more than three decades, is leaving the soap due to ill health. 

A lifelong smoker, the actress was diagnosed with lung disease emphysema five years ago.

----------

tammyy2j (30-10-2007), xxxxxx (30-10-2007)

----------


## Katy

NOOOOO They can't kill Vera, I'll cry like a baby. It was bad enough hearing she was leaving.

----------

xxxxxx (30-10-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lets hope they do a better job than Mike's crappy death scene!!

----------


## *funky*monkey*

Aww! Vera's amazing!!  :Thumbsup:   Well her death scene should be good...  :Confused:   I wonder how Tyrone will take it... :Ponder:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Aw poor Vera I was hoping that she would get a happy send of maybe scoop the euromillions or something.  Let's hope the writers do Liz proud and give her a fantastic send off.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

As much as i don't want her to die i don't think there is any other way she can leave, if she won the lottery she would take Jack off with her right?

----------


## Katy

she could go and live happily with "our Tommy" in Blackpool and then Jack could visit. There must be a way. It will be so devastating.

----------


## tammyy2j

Isn't Jack leaving also.

I think if he is not then Vera dying is the only option for her to leave.

It will be very sad

----------


## Abbie

awww I heard this on the radio last night, its going to be so sad and they better give her the storyline she deserves

----------


## Bubblegum

she deserves an amazing send off!  :Thumbsup:  
one of the greatest characters on the street!
so what about the reports a little while back she'd be making occasional appearences!  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

It is a pity they are killing her off  :Crying:  I hope the script writers are doing a grand job, not some crappy storyline we have all seen before. :Angry:  
I will be in floods of tears and I bet I will not be the only one.  :Sad:

----------


## kitty_uk

She will be so missed , but I do hope they will do a great job of sending her off.

----------


## Katy

I have a feeling htis is going to be lkike Nana from the Royle family all over again. 
I can't wait for the scenes though. I am sure Corrie will do justice for a character like Vera to be send off.

----------


## Jeremy

When does Vera die in the show?

----------


## Chris_2k11

early january I think.

----------

Jeremy (24-12-2007)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m so glad she`s not going to die at Christmas or New Years Eve.  It will give Jack one more happy Christmas and New Year with his Vee bless his heart.
I can feel my eyes filling with tears at the thought of it. I`ll be buying a box of tissues that day for sure. The stock in Kleenex will go sky high I`m sure.

----------

